# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Афоризмы с юмором

## Irina

Солнце, воздух и вода не помогут никогда, только секс и пофигизм укрепляют организм

Жизнь прекрасна и удивительна! Если выпить предварительно.

Никогда не говори: "Я ошибся", лучше скажи: "Надо же, как интересно получилось..."


Мужчина должен быть как сказка, потому что у сказки всегда хороший конец.

Качественный офисный стол просто обязан выдержать двоих...

Если ваше счастье не в деньгах, шлите их мне.

Нервный не тот, кто стучит пальцами по столу, а тот, кого это раздражает.

Цельтесь в луну. Промахнетесь - останетесь среди звезд.

Иногда будильник помогает проснуться, но в основном мешает спать.

Прежде чем наезжать на кого-то, получи права.

Не принимайте на свой счёт ничего, кроме денег.

Если у вас потные руки, то перед тем как поздороваться, вежливо и с радушием похлопайте ими по плечам своего знакомого.

Не помню - значит не было

На заметку: Прежде чем подстричь ногти не забудьте почесать спину!

Повара в столовой действуют по принципу: "Интересно, они и это сожрут!?"

Хочешь есть – попей водички. Вот девиз анорексички!

Если женщина начинает задумываться о красоте фамилии своего мужчины, могу сказать только одно - беги, мужик, беги!

Оказывается, между тяпницей и похмендельником еще два дня!

Осторожно: не всё, что накрашено - женщина!

Лучший способ избежать случайных знакомств, это возвращаясь с магазина задорно махать туалетной бумагой…

Если у вас плохое настроение просто встаньте перед зеркалом и похрюкайте.

----------


## vova230

Админ имеет все возможные права, ряд невозможных и два невероятных.

У них, буржуев, есть софт обычный и пиратский, а у нас – обычный и лицензионный...

Жизнь- игра, задумана хреново, но графика обалденная .

Не зная вуду, не суйся в ссуду – африканская ипотечная примета.

Если пуля-дура, то граната вообще идиотка!

Русский человек пользуется подземным переходом только по крайней нужде

Если воспитывать детей кнутом и пряником, они вырастут в синяках и жирные.

Отпускать жену в супермаркете «просто посмотреть, что там есть» – к большим расходам.

Вы не замечали, что когда едешь за рулём, ток кто едет быстрее вас - козёл, а кто медленней - идиот?

Вы думаете, что лук - это единственный овощ, от которого плачут? А вы дыней по лицу не пробовали?

Перед смертью отец решил разделить наследство между тремя сыновьями. - Офигеть!, - сказал четвертый сын.

У японцев существует слово - дзюдо - искусство мягкой победы. Европейский вариант дзюдо - "Да, милый"

Плохая примета. Ехать в лес, ночью, в багажнике, в обнимку с лопатой.

”Белая ночь” – это когда дамы приглашают на ночь...

Я живу напротив кладбища. Будешь выпендриваться - будешь жить напротив меня!

Скажи парашютистам, чтобы перестали прыгать. Мы еще не взлетели.

Встретили по одежке - и проводили тоже плохо.

Девушки, никогда не кривите душой, потому что кривая душа, убегая в пятки, может сильно погнуть вам ноги

Высшая степень смущения - два взгляда, встретившиеся в замочной скважине

В России объясняют любовь к водке суровым климатом, вот и сегодня, погода отличная, но климат суровый.

Мужья и любовники! Выполняйте свой долг, не надейтесь друг на друга.

Если муравей поднимает в 10 раз больше своего веса, то 50 грамм муравьёв можно послать за бутылкой пива…

Только благодаря пиратам сумма состояния Билла Гейтса еще влезает в хоть какие-то благоразумные рамки...

Ректальный и обычный градусники практически ничем не отличаются. Разве что вкусом.

----------


## vova230

У настоящего мужчины должно быть горячее сердце и холодное пиво!


Новости! Семью из Сыктывкара неделю удерживал в заложниках ящик водки!


- Пpосто диву даешься, наши соседи не pугаются уже тpи дня!
- Может, они поссоpились?


Мужчины, запомните, когда у женщин появляются дети, они начинают готовить гораздо вкуснее.


Есть женщины, которые хотят выйти замуж по любви. Есть женщины, желающие выйти замуж за хорошего человека. Есть женщины, стремящиеся просто выйти замуж. И, наконец, есть женщины, которые хотят.


Чтобы отучить сына играть со спичками отец для профилактики ударил его 3 раза огнетушителем по спине.


- А вот вам к торту изюминка - сказала ворона, пролетая над пикником.


Каждый житель Ирака прекрасно знает, что не так страшна атипичная пневмония, как типичная демократия!



Опыт, как и половое бессилие, приходит с годами!!!


Интернет - это не только порнография, но и электронные библиотеки!


Стало очень много наркотиков! Давайте скажем - "ХВАТИТ"!!...На всех хватит!!!


Ваш покойный слуга.


Меня в подворотне дубинками бьют, 
держа пятернёю за ворот, 
а город подумал-ученья идут.
Не слишком понятливый город...


Старость - не радость, маразм - не оргазм


Закройте рот с той стороны!


Красна изба не кутежами, а своевременными платежами.


В 1997 году журнал "Трезвость и культура" был закрыт за неимением подписчиков.


Три девицы под окном били уток кирпичом.


Ни одна женщина не сможет принести вам столько удовольствия... как две!


- Дорогая, я проиграл тебя в карты!
- Как?
- Как, как!? Три туза скинул!


Был на свадьбе.
Не смог сдержаться и проржался в голос, когда регистраторша в загсе сказала:
- Николай, отныне Светлана - ваша правая рука.



Дело в том, что я познакомился с девушкой Наташей тем летом. Мы позажигали и вроде как потерялись. Этой весной мы схлестнулись опять. Она переехала жить ко мне и встречались мы уже вроде серьезно. Но кто нас мужиков не знает - пару раз изменял ей. Она об этом прознала, и решила расстаться со мной. Но только на прощание ошарашила:
- Знаешь, меня вообще-то зовут Оксана. Я просто не думала, что наши отношения зайдут так далеко...


Надпись на калитке, рядом с очертанием собачей морды: "IN DOG WE TRUST".


Кнопка на сайте фирмы ритуальных услуг "сделать домашней страничкой"


К чему тратиться на покупку резиновой женщины, если достаточно резиновой перчатки?


Издревле на русских пирах суп подавали в самом начале для того, чтобы гости не обожгли себе лицо.


Скромность - это то, что заставляет уважать других, внимательно их слушать и не перебивать, когда тебя хвалят.


Ущемление прав начинается с распределения обязанностей.
В Москве из-за неосторожного обращения с тапками в год гибнет более 200000 тараканов.
В Америке принято совать в розетку 3 пальца.
В Сингапуре 20% матерей прерывают свои колыбельные на рекламу.


Последнее слово техники - No Carrier.


Требуется красивая, молодая женщина для введения хозяйства.


Здешние "панки" мне в хиппи годятся.


Чувствую себя как рыба на седьмом небе


Ударим "Прогрессом" по орбитальной станции "Мир"!


Родственники бывают разные: близкие, далекие и недалекие...


Купите себе более мощный компьютер, чтобы быстрее перезагружаться.


Каждый язык программирования имеет свои плюсы, даже C++.


Возлюби учителя своего, ибо собака тоже друг человека.


"Красная книга рекордов Гиннесса".


В здоровом теле - здоровый нож


Экспресс-метод Анны Карениной.


Бойцы жалели голодных детей и давали им консервные банки.


Не рой дрyгомy ямy, вдрyг там собака зарыта.

----------


## Irina

> У японцев существует слово - дзюдо - искусство мягкой победы. Европейский вариант дзюдо - "Да, милый"


 Ну в общем то верно))

----------


## Irina

*НЕМНОГО ЮМОРА, СЕКСУАЛЬНЫХ АФОРИЗМОВ И ПРИКОЛЬНЫЙ РАССКАЗ*

- Женись на мне!
- Мы ж не в сказке, ты ж царевной не станешь! Ты ж реальная жаба.

*******************************************

- А вот из чистого интереса, почему мужчинам от женщины нужен только секс?

 А что у вас ещё есть?

*******************************

Жена - мужу:
- Неужели я кажусь такой глупой?
- Понимаешь, милая, всё не так просто. Меня всё время одолевает предчувствие, что глупой ты вовсе не кажешься.

*******************************

- Милый, я хочу шубу!
- Ешь винегрет...

*******************************

- Как хорошо, что ты сегодня рано вернулся с работы! Я уже не могу справиться с нашим сыном.
- А сегодня он что выкинул?
- Когда мы шли домой из школы, он спросил у меня, что продает на углу эта раскрашенная девушка в очень короткой юбке?
- Ну, это просто живой интерес, хорошее любопытство. В этом нет ничего плохого!
- Да, но через час он разбил свою копилку!

*******************************

- Как на раздолбанном Уазике на рыбалку приеду, клёв отменный, вокруг тишина. Как на новеньком Мерседес GL - так откуда-то бабы появляются, купаться рядом голыми начинают...
- Тоже рыбачат!

*********************************

Женщина приходит на приём к врачу и говорит:
- Доктор, когда я снимаю лифчик – у меня груди поднимаются!
- Странно…Хм… Ну, что же – снимайте лифчик, посмотрим сейчас…
Женщина снимает бюстгальтер – и у нее на самом деле поднимаются груди. Она спрашивает:
- Доктор, какой у меня диагноз?
- Так-так… Пока я могу сказать только одно – эта болезнь заразная!

*********************************

Мать как-то раз говорит отцу:
- Почитай ребёнку сказку.
- Да как я могу читать своему ребёнку сказки, если там спящую красавицу полюбил некрофил, а Царевну лягушку и того хуже – зоофил… Белоснежка вообще нарвалась на групповуху, а Дюймовочка с трудом сбежала от педофила-Крота… Лучше-ка я пойду в бар с друзьями пивка попью.



Немного афоризмов

*Мужчины желают секса, женщины - любви. А занимаются все одним и тем же.

*Если женщина молчит и не возражает, значит, она спит.

*Сиськи актуальны всегда! Мафия говорила, что она бессмертна. Чингисхан говорил, что он бессмертен. Римляне говорили, что Рим бессмертен.
Только сиськи молчат и соблазняют.

*Первый мужчина развращает женщину не тем, что начинает с ней спать - а тем, что перестаёт...
*Биатлон - это как секс, если не попал, то скорость уже не поможет…

*Стоит только небольшой части мужского организма подняться, как весь его организм хочет с кем-нибудь прилечь...

*Лучше порно, чем никогда!

*Лучше маленький, но свой и спереди, чем большой, но чужой и сзади.

*Не стоит осуждать мастурбацию.... это секс с тем, кого я люблю больше всего на свете. © Вуди Аллен

*Вот так мы с тобой и оказались по разные стороны одного презерватива.

*Лишь вдоволь позанимавшись сексом, временно понимаешь, что это - не главное.

Вот и познакомились

Утро. В постели двое. Она просыпается, оглядывается по сторонам, хватается за голову, морщится. С удивлением обнаруживает его, лежащего рядом. Начинает его тормошить:
- Эй. Проснись! Э-э-э-й!
- М-м-м. Отстань.
- Эй, ну проснись!
- Отъ@бись пожалуйста.
- Что?! Ну проснись же ты!
- Мля! Ты кто?!
- Я кто?! Ну ты наглый! Это ты кто!
- Я Саша, очень приятно. Тьфу. Блин. Ты чего здесь делаешь?
- Я то сплю, а вот ты чего здесь делаешь?!
- Э-э-э. Вообще-то это моя квартира.
- Да?!
- Да. Так что это ты чего здесь делаешь!
- Не знаю. А у нас это. Ну. Было?
- Что?
- Ну это.
- Что это?!
- Идиот. Посмотри под одеялом, ты голый?
- Я да.
- А я?
- Я стесняюсь смотреть. Смотри сама.
- Мне страшно.
- Хы, тогда точно ничего не было.
- Дурак. Вот возьму и посмотрю.
- Смотри. Ну, что там?
- У меня трусы на коленях.
- Странно. Может ты реппер? Гы-гы.
- Сам ты реппер. Признавайся! Воспользовался мной?!
- Да надо больно! Чо это я тобой пользоваться буду, тем более ты трусы на коленях носишь.
- Да это ты их и снял туда!
- Нафиг мне тебе трусы на колени стаскивать?
- Чтобы воспользоваться!
- Трусами?
- Мной!
- Это вряд ли. Посмотри, ты в лифчике?
- А что?
- Ну, если в лифчике, то не пользовался, я на грудь обычно бросаюсь.
- Хам! Сейчас посмотрю.
- Внимательнее смотри, даже если в лифчике, гы-гы.
- Странно.
- Что?
- У меня лифчик на животе.
- Тха-ха-ха, осталось очки на шее найти и серьги подмышками. Ты странная какая-то. Зачем так одеваешься?
- Я?! Может это ты извращенец такой! Может это ты девушкам вниз всю одежду стягиваешь и потом пользуешь, может тебя это возбуждает!
- Ага, конечно! И трахаю между коленей, а минет в солнечное сплетение. Ты наверное ночью просто сползла из одежды. Вверх.
- Сам ты сполз. Посмотри, на тебе презерватива не надето?
- Гы-гы-гы, на коленках?
- Ой дура-а-а-ак, как я вообще с тобой оказалась тут. На члене!
- На члене? Нет. На стекле вижу висит.
- Да? Где? А, ужас, значит всё-таки было?!
- Не факт.
- Почему?
- Он висит с той стороны.
- А может ты его туда и повесил?
- Точно! Стащил тебе трусы до колен, возбудился от этого не подетски, надел презерватив, трахнул тебя, потом думаю, надо на улицу быстрей бежать, окно своё гондонами использованными закидать. Закидал. Вернулся к тебе, ты спишь, смотрю на тебя, думаю - что-то не то. И! Эврика! Стянул тебе лифчик на живот, успокоился и сразу уснул.
- Псих.
- Сама такая.

Потом у них всё хорошо было. Они поженились через 2 года.

----------


## Irina

Поздравляю своего бывшего парня с ДНЕМ СТРОИТЕЛЯ! Третий год он строит из себя хрен знает что…

«Не есть после шести» придумали мазохисты, а женщины по доброте душевной их поддержали.

Господи, сделай так, как мне надо, а не так, как я хочу!

Когда говорят: «Ты только не думай ничего такого», то именно про «такое» и думается!

«Нечего терять» бывает двух видов – уже и ещё.

В нашей стране, наивность – это когда переходя дорогу с односторонним движением, думаешь что нужно посмотреть только в одну сторону.

Настоящий лидер должен быть всегда позади. Это вам объяснит любой пастух.

Кажется, знаешь о себе все! Так нет же, находятся люди, которые знают о тебе больше.

Настоящий дипломат всегда знает, что спросить, когда не знает, что ответить.

Счастье – это когда время, в которое просыпаешься и высыпаешься, совпадает.

Кто не знает, куда направляется, очень удивится, попав не туда.

Чтоб нам до самой смерти ходить в аптеку только за презервативами!

Лучшая месть твоему недругу – твое собственное благополучие.

В младших классах мальчики бьют красивых девочек портфелями по голове, а потом удивляются почему все красивые девушки – дуры.

Неужели я такая сексуальная, что жизнь меня так и трахает?

Еще один день оказался напрасной тратой макияжа…

Когда же?! придумают компьютеры, которые по голосовой команде «Бл*дь!» отменяют все последние действия?!

Фразы «Все в жизни надо попробовать» и «Один раз не пид..ас» придумал один и тот же человек.

Кризис дополз и до меня… Сыр ем с плесенью, вино пью старое, в машине езжу без крыши…

Женщина любит, терпит, потом не выдерживает…и начинает терпеть сначала.

Если бы мне платили за каждый завистливый взгляд на меня, то Абрамович был бы моим водителем!

Безвыходное положение – когда к женщине пристает только загар.

Не говори о себе плохо, не делай за других их работу!!!

Не стоит говорить мужчине «Брысь!» – достаточно сказать «ЗАГС!»

Я не ленивая, я грамотно распределяю энергию )

Если мужчина обещает женщине неповторимый секс, то она должна быть готова к тому, что он будет только один раз.

Старость – это когда не можешь помыть пятки в раковине.

Во мне есть все, что тебе нравится!!! И это тебя бесит!!!

Я очень вежлива и когда посылаю человека на х*й, то всегда перезваниваю и спрашиваю, как он добрался

Наивность – это когда улитка, ползущая по рельсам, почувствовав приближающийся поезд, прячется в свою раковину.

Если проснулись утором с ощущением, что вы проспали, поспите еще часок, чтобы ощущение переросло в уверенность!

Если вы до сих пор не в сказке, значит у вас не тот волшебник!

Лучший способ отомстить за себя – стать счастливым!!!!!

У меня слишком дорогая тушь, чтобы плакать…

Однажды утром он проснётся и поймёт, как сильно я ему нужна… а я в этот момент проснусь с тем, кто это уже понял.

Чистая совесть свидетельствует о начале склероза.

Чисто не тогда, когда нет грязи, а когда всякая грязь на своем месте.

Люди делятся на два типа: те, которым я нравлюсь, и те, которые могут идти на хер!!!

Мужчинам легче, они сразу видят какая у девушки грудь. А вот женщин всегда ждёт сюрприз.

----------


## Irina

Заявление: Прошу послать меня на курсы повышения зарплаты.

Микробы медленно ползали по телу Левши, с трудом волоча за собой подковы.

Ну и запросы у вас - сказала база данных и повисла.

Я пришел к тебе с приветом, топором и пистолетом.

- Скажи парашютистам, чтобы перестали прыгать. Мы еще не взлетели!

Согласно социологическим опросам 60% в гробу видали эти социологические опросы.

Продаются дамские часики. Один часик - 50 долларов.

Горят конопляные поля в Узбекистане. Обалдевшие местные жители толпами валят к месту происшествия

Новая акция от роддома. Роди двойню и получи третьего в подарок!

Кладу плитку. Или ложу (по желанию заказчика).

Продается семья «под ключ». Красавица жена, ребенок и теща.

Продадим лунный грунт. Предоплата. Самовывоз.

Сниму квартиру. Порядок в районе гарантирую.

- Иногда решительный шаг вперед - результат хорошего пинка сзади.

- Интересно, а есть ли в Эстонии скороговорки?..

- Очень скучная работа - это когда для развлечения читаешь инструкцию на огнетушителе.

В России сейчас возможны два варианта развития событий: НАИХУДШИЙ и МАЛОВЕРОЯТНЫЙ.

Сколько у государства не воруй - все равно своего не вернешь!

Сошла лавина, и все лыжники финишировали одновременно ...

Потерян дипломат с миллионом баксов. Верните хотя бы деньги.

- Мужчина, можно Вас на минуточку?
- А мы успеем?

- Вы со своим компьютером на "Вы" или на "Ты"?
- Я с ним на "твою мать"

----------


## Irina

Аэропорт, аэропорт, я борт 57, терплю бедствие! - Борт 57, борт 57, вас понял! Вычеркиваю!

- Девушка, да что же вы так убиваетесь? Вы же так никогда не убьетесь!

"Геморрой" пишется с двумя "р" и одной "ой"

"Задета не только КОРА головного мозга,но и так сказать сама его ДРЕВЕСИНА..."

... Водку??? Теплую??? Из мыльниц??? Конечно буду!!!

....Мышки плакали, кололись, но пpодолжали жpать кактус...

...бecкpaйняя плoть

...И от полученных знаний скончался на месте

...Любовница от первого брака.

Hа заработанные деньги пионеры покупали проституток и отпускали их на волю.

Hа интересной работе и сны интересные видишь

Hе шути! СОГHЕМ

Hевыносимых людей нет, есть узкие двери.

Hедолюбливал женщин. Hе успевал.

Hогти на ногах не стриги, обещали гололёд!

Oдна голова - хоpошо, а с туловищем лучше.

А зомби здесь тихие...

А кофе на клавиатypy тоже виpyс пpолил?

А я в зоопарке работаю. Антилопу гну.

Бесплатному сыру в дырки не заглядывают...

бисексуал: любовь к женщинам и пиву

Бифштекс с кровью второй группы.

Больной нуждается в уходе врача, и чем дальше врач уйдет, тем лучше...

Больной, в сотый раз повторяю: Амнезию мы не лечим!

Борьба за мир - это как секс за девственность.

Бросай курить, вставай на лыжи - и вместо рака будет грыжа!

Брюки важнее жены, потому что существует немало мест, куда можно пойти без жены.

Будет и на вашем кладбище праздник.

Бывает так, что человек и порядочный и скромный - а вот не умеет этого показать!

Быстро выпитый стакан не считается налитым.

В 17 с небольшим он еще мало что мог, а вот в 20 и с большим...

В комнату вошел негр в ботинках телесного цвета...

В лесу было накурено...

В Москве открылся цирк на воде! Спешите, клоуны не умеют плавать!

В нашей стране все делается через задницу, кроме клизмы.

В России сейчас возможны два варианта развития событий: НАИХУДШИЙ и МАЛОВЕРОЯТНЫЙ

В театре постановка "Отцов и Детей" в современной трактовке - "Предки и Выродки".

Вам пpотивно видеть каждый день бактеpии на ободке yнитаза? А пpедставьте, ЧТО видят каждый день ОHИ?

Вам помочь или не мешать?

Вестерн - фильм, в котором задумываются только лошади.

Во время пьянки мы чувствуем себя личностью. Наутро – организмом.

Водитель, берегись тех мест, откуда выскакивают дети!

Вчера - в заднице, сегодня - в заднице, завтра, уж точно, в заднице...
Похоже ситуация стабилизировалась.

Вы меня еще в драке не видели !!! Меня так молотят!

Героика наших дней: "И бесплатно отряд поскакал на врага..."

Гибрид акулы с золотой рыбкой: исполняет три последних желания...

Давай не будем, а если будем, то давай!

Долг утюгом страшен.

Если вам говорят, что вы многогранная личность - не обольщайтесь.
Может быть имется в виду, что вы гад, сволочь и паразит одновременно.

Если жизнь протекает хорошо, значит, она дала трещину.

Если человек делится яблоками, значит, у него есть яблоки. Если человек делится идеями, значит, у него нет яблок.

Если человек лишен чувства юмора, значит, было за что.

Женщина за рулем - что звезда в небе: ты ее видишь, а она тебя - нет.

Жизнь-игра. Задумана хреново, но графика обалденная

Жил в суровых клизматических условиях...

Извините, что деньги мокрые - это жена сильно плакала, когда я их забирал.

Извините, что я говорю, когда вы перебиваете.

Интересно, а есть ли в Эстонии скороговорки?

Какая мерзость! Заверните мне пять штук

Какая разница между мужчиной и ребенком? В принципе - никакой, но ребенка можно оставить одного с няней.

Кастрированный бык - это бык, который не несет яйца.

Копчик - это маленький (очень маленький!) американский полицейский.

Мир так устроен, что на одного человека, употребляющего в речи слово "отнюдь", приходится девять, употребляющих "ни фига".

Морозко: - Тепло ли тебе девица, тепло ли тебе, красная? - Да просто оx***, дедушка! Hе сугроб, б***, а солярий...

Настоящие леди даже пьяные остаются ледьми.

Нашедшего выход затаптывают первым...

Не Боги в горшки отливают.

Не вытащишь без труда, если сунул не туда...

Не говорите, что мне нужно делать, и я не буду говорить, куда вам нужно идти.

Не слышны в мозгу даже шорохи...

Ну, вот если ты такой умный, то скажи, почему у женщин ПАРА колготок и ОДИН лифчик...

О тощей женщине: худая корова - еще не газель...

Обделался легким испугом.

Обдувало легким матерком...

Оторвали Ваньке встаньку...

Пpодаётся: неpвная система в отличном состоянии! Заводится с полобоpота!

Пассивный некрофил

Пешеходный переезд.

По ногам текло, а в рот не попало

Подпись к рисунку: "Жопа. Вид спереди"

Полярный медведь - это прямоугольный медведь после преобразования координат.

Порнометражный фильм

Привет участникам естественного отбора!

Придумают же люди... Актовый зал, половая тряпка....

Прогресс сделал розетки недоступными большинству детей, - умирают самые одаренные.

Продаются женские часики. Один часик - 50 долларов.

Противозачаточная внешность

Профеcсиональное заболевание программиста – плоскопопие

Секс-грамота: склонение к дательному падежу.

Семинар, посвященный проблемам путешествия во времени, будет проведен две недели назад.

Сериал - "Агент безопасной национальности".

Смотрю я и думаю: здоровый ты шкаф, Серега. А антресолька-то пустая.

Сперто с лица Земли.

Старый Новый год - это не праздник. Это - контрольный выстрел в печень!

Старый, опытный камикадзе.

Стерлядь - женшина с тяжелым характером, но легкого поведения.

Стрелять нужно старательно целясь. Случайно в цель попадают только сперматазоиды.

Суть известной басни Крылова состояла-то в том, что лишь потеряв сыр - можно обрести свободу слова.

Так часто смотрю телевизор, что дикторы меня уже узнают.

Такую родину при всем желании не продашь...

Твоя теща болтает так, как будто у нее два языка.- Да нет, один, … но раздвоенный.

Трагедия быка - производителя: нечем крыть.

Ты что думал, в сказку попал? Не-е: ты в жизнь вляпался.

Ужин при свечах: романтическое лечение геморроя.

Фильм ужасов по роману Стивенкингса "ОСТРОВ СВЕКРОВИЩ !!!"

Флюгер был приколочен намертво, и ветер обреченно дул в указанном направлении.

Хорошему коту и в декабре март.

Хочешь всего и сразу, а получаешь ничего и постепенно.

Цивильный серюльник.

Человек - посредник между продуктовой лавкой и унитазом.

Чувствую себя, как ТАМРАX - в хорошем месте, но в плохое время...

Шуруп, забитый молотком, сидит крепче, чем гвоздь закрученный отверткой.

Экзамен пpошел блестяще. Пpофессуpа в востоpге. Пpосят повтоpить осенью.

Эти подгузники впитывают до 30 литров влаги! Ребенок всегда остается сухим!!! Только с места сдвинуться не может...

Это раньше было обрезание, теперь замораживают и обламывают.

Эх! Хоpошо после бани, особенно пеpвый месяц...

Эх, приехать бы в Париж, залезть на Эйфелеву башню да закричать оттуда:"Француженки-и-ии!! Дуры вы картавые!!!...

Я никогда не мог привести домой женщину. Сначала из-за родителей, потом из-за жены.

Я позвонил в дверь, но было занято...

----------


## Irina

Одиночество - когда ждешь, что кто-то позвонит... и звонит будильник.

Если ты никого не боишься, значит, ты - самый страшный

Чтобы ты всю жизнь плакаты рисовал.
И чтобы у тебя всегда последние буквы не помещались!

Была бы задница.
А неприятности найдутся...

Привлекательные женщины отвлекают.

Деньги не портят мужчин до тех пор, пока есть женщины, снимающие эту порчу.

Женщины - они такие же как мы, только приятней на ощупь.

Штаны даны мужчине для того, чтобы скрывать свои мысли

70 лет коммунисты героически защищали мужиков от шоппинга...

Какой русский не мечтает в понедельник утром о вечере пятницы.

Эх, березка, мне б твои почки...

Не водите машину быстрее, чем летает ваш ангел-хранитель.

Приятно лежать на голом полу, если он - противоположный!

Не будите во мне зверя .... Он и так не высыпается !

Есть такая профессия - на работе сидеть!

Не пойман - не ПАПА

Женщина - друг человека, но какой-то уж слишком корыстный.  

Когда от вас отворачивается Фортуна, главное чтобы не заинтересовалась Фемида.

Из двух зол побеждает самое злобное. Так появляется добро.

Если кто-то лизнул вам задницу - не радуйтесь, возможно это смазка...

Под макияжем иногда скрывается просто красавица.

Из замкнутого круга есть только перпендикулярный выход.

Если мужчина долго-долго смотрит тебе в глаза, можешь быть уверена: всё остальное он уже осмотрел.

Жизнь прекрасна! Если правильно подобрать антидепрессанты...

В вендиспансере ее прозвали "таблицей Менделеева"...

Хуже фиги с маслом может быть только фига с вазелином.

Идея пришла к нему в голову... теперь упорно ищет мозг

Да... в такую грудь Амур не промахнется

У страха глаза велики. У запора - еще больше

В Московских стриптиз - клубах некому выступать. Сессия...

Качественный офисный стол просто обязан выдерживать двоих...

Эх, вам бы с вашей попкой еще б и радикулит...

Хитрющий взгляд честных женских глаз...

Зрелость - это когда при виде красивой женщины первым поднимается настроение.

Женщина почти беспомощна, пока у неё не высохли накрашенные ногти...

Жизнь удалась, если коньяк, который мы пьем, старше женщин, с которыми мы спим.

----------


## Justin

- Как  у тебя на личном? тихо , мирно , как в морге , иногда новеньких привозят

*********
Вот и кончились букеты,смс,понты,конфеты, Поздравленья, пожеланья, ссоры, крики, расставанья, Обошлось все без инфаркта? Мужики, с 9 марта))))))))))))

*****************
 Истерика - это женский способ развлечься...

***********
Я знаю точно наперёд: Сегодня кто-нибудь умрёт. Я знаю где, я знаю как, я не гадалка - я маньяк.

************
Спонсор показа фильма "Сумерки" компания МОСКИТОЛ..."Потому и не кусают!"

**************
Бермудский треугольник: диван, кухня, телевизор. Ох и много народу в нем пропало!

**************
Пусть мама услышит, Пусть мама придет, Пусть мама меня непременно найдет, Ведь так не бывает на свете – Снаружи замок в туалете ))).

----------


## Justin

Больше никогда не буду верить инструкциям "Сделай сам!" найденным на просторах интернета! Это опасно для Нервов, Жизни и Электричества всего Подъезда!

**********
Ваша дочь все перемены бегает за мальчиками! - Но это же нормально для девочек её возраста! - С ножом?

**********
Доказано самой эффективной диетой является диета "Студент"

**********
Хорошо провела Новый год - это когда мимо проходящие милиционеры здороваются с тобой по имени фамилии

**********
Чем дальше в лес, тем меньше вероятность , что на шашлыки...

**********
Любая статья в Уголовном Кодексе должна начинаться со слов: "Если поймают, то . . . "

**********
Я не Эмо, я не Гот, я не Ангел, я не ЧЕРТ, я люблю плясать как веник , ведь я псих и шизофреник!

**********
И цветут бананы в поле у ручья,негра молодого полюбила я!Негра полюбила на свою беду,днём его пугаюсь,ночью не найду!

**********
Лeжa в полной тeмнотe вaшу душу ни когдa нe тeрзaл вопрос-Сходить или до утрa потeрпeть?

*********
Собрались волк, заяц и хомячок в Китай. Хомячок спрашивает:"А как нас в Китае звать будут?" Волк: - Ну, меня, наверное - Вуй. Заяц: - А меня, навервое - Зуй. Хомячок (задумчиво): - А я в Китай, наверное, не поеду.

*********
Знаете почему у половины людей нет семейного положения вконтакте?...Потому что Павел Дуров ЗАБЫЛ про строчки: "бегаю за..", "пытаюсь отвязаться от.." или тупо "сплю с...


**********
дети в садик собирались))))мылись,брилис  ,похмелялись))

**********
В Китае на Великой Китайской стене обнаружена Великая Русская надпись!

**********
я - бесконечно доброе, феноменально умное, чертовски привлекательное, божественно красивое, исключительно порядочное и кристально честное, беспрецедентно талантливое и бесподобоное ЧУДОВИЩЕ

----------


## Justin

Обожаю когда маленьким деткам говоришь: "покажи как ты меня любишь" и они обнимают тебя со всей силой и искренностью!

Девушка приходит в Макдональдс с собачкой, ей говорят: - У нас со своим нельзя

**********
Сволочь ты! Всю жизнь мне испортил! Всю молодость на тебя потратила! - рыдания девушки из комнаты. Голос из кухни: - Доченька, хватит говорить с дипломом...).

**********
-Если вас достают соседи громкой музыкой до трех ночи, перезвоните им в
четыре, и расскажите как вам понравилось...

**********
Кроха-дочь к отцу пришла, и спросила кроха: "2
полоски-хорошо?". Папе стало плохо...

**********
Не верьте ребята девчатам из чата, У них уже дети, и даже внучата, Еще борода и прокуренный свитер, И рядом водяры как минимум литр)

**********

----------


## Justin

Родители частенько вышибали из меня дурь,но я знала, где достать еще

********
Библия учит любить ближнего своего. Камасутра объясняет как. Записная книжка подсказывает кого. А органайзер напоминает когда.=)

********
А в следующий раз я вам расскажу, как с помощью фломастера и теста на беременность заставить своего парня нервничать

********
Амур…иди сюда я тебе апельсинчик дам..хочешь два..ладно 5 и ты стреляешь в вот того мальчика..хорошо?

********

----------


## Justin

Господи, почему я не родилась мальчиком! Открыла шкаф, что оттуда выпало в том и пошла!)

********
Фразы,за которые лет 30 назад можно было легко загреметь в дурдом:-Скинь мне фото на мыло;-я не могу с тобой говорить,ты все время пропадаешь;-поеду на Радиорынок,памяти себе докуплю;-воткни мне зарядку)))

********
Какая бы дурь ни пришла в голову, всегда найдутся единомышленники

********
НАШ ОТРЯД : сиськи вряд! Наш девиз : СЕКС,ЭРОТИКА,СТРИПТИЗ!

********
Больше никогда не буду ходить на свидание с парнями из "Контакта", у которых в графе "Интересы" написано "Photoshop"!!!

----------


## Justin

Мужчина - тот же ребенок, только с няней оставлять его опасно…

*******
И только крыша уезжая промолвит тихо мне в ответ: "Ты не волнуйся, дорогая! Сейчас у многих крыши нет!"

*******
(родители детям) 4-й класс:' Ты уроки сделал?' 9-й класс:'Ты портфель собрал?' 11-й класс:'Ты в школу идёшь?

*******
Я продолжаю простые движения. Я посещаю уроки вождения. И сокращаю число населения!

----------


## Justin

Водка "Беленькая"! Под каждой крышечкой - белочка! Собери 5 белочек и тебе крышечка!!!

*******
Совесть - это тот голос, который говорит тебе, что не надо было делать то, что ты только что сделал!

******

----------

